# Big Lazer WMA



## aznflycaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking at camping there this weekend. I know you need a WMA stamp to fish there but cant find any info on camping. Gonna fish the Flint and this is the closest place that I can find to Sprewell bluff where I don't have to pay, Hopefully.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-outdoor-recreational-opportunities/

Google is your friend

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting/wildlife-management-areas


----------



## Woodscrew (Jul 19, 2011)

Its still a good drive to Sprewell bluff from Big Lazer by road. They do have some primitive camping spots there. They Flint is pretty nice on the back side of Big lazer. I have thought of camping there myself its just been so dang hot to stay in a tent.


----------



## win280 (Jul 20, 2011)

There are 3 camp areas on Big Lazer that are open now. It is all primitive camping. Bring everything you need. There is a bathroom and fish cleaning station at the boatramp(no showers).It probably 12-15 miles from the WMA to Sprewell Bluff state park.
Hope this helps.


----------



## aznflycaster (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

